# Value my van Please



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's going on Ebay tonight if I get a decent write up done and all the pictures taken.

So I'd like to see the views on how much you'd prefer to pay for it, I expect a few will say 5p, but lets be a bit more serious, I won't necessarily take any notice of it as I have my own value in mind which will be revealed when the van goes live on Ebay.

Pictures as usual in my links.

Thanks in advance.

Link broken in sig, use this til I fix it please

*Link*


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I missing something Kev,but not enough pics of van when its finished!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks good...be nice when its finished....>


I take my hat off to you.


Whatever its worth Im not sure you'll get the dedication, hard work, sweat, swearing, love and satisfaction back in terms of money:smile2:


Mind of makes the rest of us look like amateurs


Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m sure its priceless dear, but there are no photo´s of the finished article. 
Does Pusscat go with it >
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Am I missing something Kev,but not enough pics of van when its finished!


I've just been out to take them where I have bit more room, but the bloody cameras battery went flat Grr, so trundled all the way home again.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Are you including the cab chandelier, and garden tools?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why are you selling Kev? I would like to see some more pics of the finished job. I was mightily impressed with the job you did as it went along, Alan.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't know a lot about PVC but looking at the new prices about £45.000 and upwards I would think you would be able to attain in the region of £30.000 to £35.000 depending on the age of the base vehicle.
You have obviously put a hell of a lot of work into the conversion but I don't think you will realise the fruits of your labour.
As you say you have a figure in mind and I hope you make a profit on your hard work .
Enjoyed looking at the photos of the progress.
Alex.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right finally got something worth putting up for appraisal.

*Link to pics and Vids* Vids are bit shaky, done with a phone and tablet, first vid has me breathing a bit heavy so sound off for that one   next has a bit of Dire Straights

Van is an 07 with 129k on it, 10k done by us since the build, So lets have your valuations 

The alarms will be fitted before the sale, the others have been junked, hence the hole in the wall next to wardrobe, they were 12v, the new ones are battery operated.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is amazing Kev, a beautiful job, better than that even. I have no idea at all what it's worth though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

tugboat said:


> Are you including the cab chandelier, and garden tools?


Erm, I hereby apologise to you, Kev, and formally withdraw my wiseass comment above. That's a cracking job you've done there, matey, you should be very proud.:salute:


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Right finally got something worth putting up for appraisal.
> 
> *Link to pics and Vids* Vids are bit shaky, done with a phone and tablet, first vid has me breathing a bit heavy so sound off for that one   next has a bit of Dire Straights
> 
> ...


Kev,

For gawds sake TALK!!...

At the moment, you have a moving picture. That isn't a video.

*TALK* about your pride and joy. You built it. You know it inside out. *ENTHUSE* about your pride and joy.

Get yourself in front of that camera and *talk to me*. Tell me everything about that van. Tell me why it's brilliant and what you did and how you built it. Tell me about the insulation I cant see and why this is a good thing.

Tell me about the toilet and why it's a clever design in that position.

Walk around the outside of the van and* talk to me*...imagine it's only me and I like your van 

People buy from people.

Your video is your sales pitch. Putting yourself in front of the camera invokes honesty and integrity.

Smile when you talk


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You are very talented, the upholstery also looks professional. Clever you. I also applaud you.
Jan.

P.S. I agree with David-David. Give us a smile.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

What its worth and what you get will be 2 different things. 

With the work you have put in I would say £20k. But people will look and think Self build. I could do one for £10k.. Will you take my van PX and £3k cash... Thats all I ever got when I put my car on ebay.

Good luck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where is the vid Kev? All I get is the photos.

What I will say is its amazing. You must be so proud which brings me on to why would you want to sell such a master piece? Ive not followed your thread much really but I have an idea how much time and effort you have put into it. Dont you want to keep it. Like forever!!?

I would.

As for value. Well its bespoke, presumably way better quality then one off the shelf. £30K plus surely but I dunno.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

barryd said:


> Where is the vid Kev? All I get is the photos.
> 
> What I will say is its amazing. You must be so proud which brings me on to why would you want to sell such a master piece? Ive not followed your thread much really but I have an idea how much time and effort you have put into it. Dont you want to keep it. Like forever!!?
> 
> ...


Video is the first image in top left corner. Looks like a picture but if you click it, it plays the video.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q5c7wznxzcylh5h/AADNN3rX9E8MKUs7yM47vz_Oa?dl=0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well Kev, I think that praise indeed from me for the finished result, I do like the choices of wood finish, nice touch.Cushions set it off as well.
It is a pity that you did not do two of everything, then you could assemble a second van ready for sale within months on a newer chassis.
Or even could you have made patterns ready for a second job.
Yes a quality job all round.If I was looking for someone to build one for me I would get you to do it.

However you did ask what value we thought. The big drawback is the fact that it is not a company brand name.Could you get a couple of small signs, one on the left of front roof and other on a rear door, something like, Vancrafter, maybe.
Let them google for that brand.That high mileage is a minus as well.
On ebay price,£12,995.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

david-david said:


> Video is the first image in top left corner. Looks like a picture but if you click it, it plays the video.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q5c7wznxzcylh5h/AADNN3rX9E8MKUs7yM47vz_Oa?dl=0


Thanks.

I agree with David though Kev. The video is crap and you need to get rid of the sideways on Pill box view, they really are annoying. Some good dialogue as suggested is needed.

Mileage wouldnt put me off. Its nothing for a commercial vehicle if its been serviced properly. £13K though Cabby? Seriously, must be worth more than that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes barryd, I would agree with you.It should be worth more than that. However the points I made about age, mileage and a self build will not make good money.

HOWEVER. KEV, YOU SHOULD PUT IT UP FOR SALE ON THE SELF BUILD SITE.

sorry for shouting but it was an epiphany or a sudden idea.00

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well which was it then?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I have not grown a white collar, so it must have been just an idea then. boring.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## con-tiki (Oct 16, 2009)

That was some labour of love ...although so disappointed not to see the finished article....waiting in anticipation.. Ah noticed you are in Leeds Hmmm....lol Shirl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Kev,
> 
> For gawds sake TALK!!...
> 
> ...


Nah not me, hate bloody cameras, way too shy, so that's never going to happen, I'd happily show anyone round, but I'll never go in front of a camera, good idea, but not for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

con-tiki said:


> That was some labour of love ...although so disappointed not to see the finished article....waiting in anticipation.. Ah noticed you are in Leeds Hmmm....lol Shirl


Follow *this link* Shirl

Had to film it in portrait, landscape just looked odd, but I might do another later as I was a bit rushed yesterday trying to get the van on Ebay, but I was just too knackered to write anything decent for the add, so I'll get it listed today.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

What a superb Van, you must be very proud of that. Please post the link to ebay on here as I know a couple of people who are looking.
I agree though on the price. Start it at £12995 or lower with a reserve of at least £14995 plus the right to sell it elsewhere


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

pete4x4 said:


> What a superb Van, you must be very proud of that. Please post the link to ebay on here as I know a couple of people who are looking.
> I agree though on the price. Start it at £12995 or lower with a reserve of at least £14995 plus the right to sell it elsewhere


 I think that is way to cheap.I would have a reserve of at least £18,000,especially as your not in a hurry to sell just to test the water!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I think that is way to cheap.I would have a reserve of at least £18,000,especially as your not in a hurry to sell just to test the water!


I was thinking in that ball park too, not sure if it's best to start very low and let it build, or to put the minimum I'd take and see if it goes up from there, I'm not a fan of reserves, it puts me off as you might be looking at more than one item, also Liz thought perhaps a Ebay classified ad, not done that before so note sure how or if I want to, so if anyone has opinions on which is best please do tell .

Spec of van is as follows.

Citroen relay XLWB, 2 berth.
4,070mm internal hab area length.
Midi Heki over lounge/bed, great for star gazing.
Omnivent 400 3 speed extractor fan over kitchen, moves air in or out.
Truma E4000 blown air heating.
Carver Cascade 2 9ltr hot water heater.
Shurflo pressure operated pump.
Smev 3 burner hob with ignition and drain, and cover.
Smev sink with cover.
Worktop mixer tap
Spinflo duplex oven and grill.
Electrolux RM4501 Fridge 100ltrs with dedicated 24ltr Freezer compartment.
LED lights through out including cupboard and large wardrobe, but halogen in 2 x 10w in bathroom, LED strip light for kitchen over worktop.
Formica slimline worktop.
600w inverter supply 1 single and 2 double sockets direct.
2 x 230v sockets.
2 x 125ah leisure batteries.
100w solar panel.
300w MPPT solar regulator.
Fire extinguisher.
CO2 alarm.
Smoke alarm.
2 x Large Seitz windows to lounge 1300x 600.
1100 x 450 Seitz to side door.
Seitz blinds to the rear door bonded windows.
Bed when made up is 6'x 5'3''.
TV/ DVD/USB with freeview player.
8kg (15ltr) refillable gas cylinder inboard.
100ltr fresh tank, with gauge.
80ltr waste tank, with gauge.
Thetford C400 loo
6 large illuminated upper lockers.
2 cavernous under seat storage lockers.
Folding table stored in bathroom.
Central locking with two plain keys and two new Fob keys.
Vinyl flooring to kitchen and forward area.
Carpet to lounge area.
New upholstery to lounge.
Digital Volt readout display for Leisure and vehicle batteries.
Vehicle and leisure batteries linked to give 3 x 125ah = 375ah in total.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah not me, hate bloody cameras, way too shy, so that's never going to happen, I'd happily show anyone round, but I'll never go in front of a camera, good idea, but not for me.


What you need is a big mouth show off who loves being in front of the camera to come and do your video. Ill see if I can think of someone. :grin2:

I always start my auctions at 99p kev but I think it could be a bit bottom clenching for the first few days at least! Good luck with it.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

have you measured the running weight, and calculated payload? Worth putting in the ad?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> have you measured the running weight, and calculated payload? Worth putting in the ad?


Good point, just writing the ad now, I'll have to nip out to a weighbridge, last time I weighed it we were right on 3.5t, but that was fully loaded, empty I think about 3.0t, we'll see.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Just looking at the spec you posted above it is very impressive.

However, there are bits of info missing, such as 

What is the max. plated weight? Under 3500kg?

What is the unladen wight and thus the payload?

Is the engine Euro 3 or 4 for emissions.

These points are important for some potential owners e.g.

Anyone who has not got C1 licence

Anyone living within the London Emissions Zone

Anyone who wants to keep costs down for the likes of Vignettes and 'Go'-type boxes

Anyone wanting a MH they can park in city centres where emissions restrictions apply - London and many German cities and the list is growing.

I am not trying to be negative but, according to the answers, this info could be positive for marketing or at least avoid time-wasters.

Geoff

EDIT David beat me to it on weight. But people still need to know the plated-weight and/or what it could be up-plated to.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations Kev! What an absolutely fantastic job you have done. All I can say is that it looks like the very best of professional conversions-IH standard at least! 

I hope that you get a price that reflects your undoubted skill and hard work.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Just looking at the spec you posted above it is very impressive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff, not negative at all, couple of points already in the actual listing already, but no idea on Euro angle, 07 Relay, where would I find that info though?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you mentioned the shower (I didn´t see it if it was) most important in this day and age I believe >>

_LED lighting *throughout *is one word._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still playing with the exact wording, few bits to add yet, maybe re-word bits delete some, and perhaps rearrange it a bit to read more gooder.

:-

Time to move on so our van is up for sale, this van is a self build, not a flimsy one from the main converters, we've had 3 of those and some are so badly put together to keep prices as low as possible, so I thought I could do better, but you be the judge of that, I wanted the best equipped, but none of the vans out there had what we wanted and too much of the things we didn't and so fitted the best parts and appliances I could get.

Choice of vans was not too difficult, it needed to be as wide as possible so the beds would be transverse and not longitudinal, leaving more usable space in the rest of the conversion, so Sprinters and Transits, so that left me with either a Fiat, a Peugeot, or a Citroen, I wanted the Extra long wheelbase to fit everything in easily, the best I could find which hadn't been driven by Stevie Wonder in the dark was a Citroen Relay XLWB semi high roof, miles were a very reasonable 120k when we got it, as an ex van driver the miles didn't worry me at all, as I'd driven vans with three times that with no worries, modern engines will run forever with proper servicing, also this engine has the cam chain not a belt do one thing less to worry about.

So since the conversion which was loads of fun, might do another yet, we've been away as often as life permits and managed to clock up another 10k, mostly in Scotland, we're firm wild campers, can't abide camp sites so this van had to be very much self sufficient as we had nothing to plug into, so emphasis is on being able to stay in one place for as long as possible away from the grid, to this end the van performs brilliantly, obviously we all use vans differently, but we manage four to five days in one place if we feel the need and have done once or twice, but we like to move on daily as a rule (see more that way  ) and fill up with whatever we need as the opportunity arose, LPG is a doddle no more lifting heave cylinders in and out, no carrying a spare just in case, or worrying about do we have enough to run the heating tonight (this van was designed for winter use and has spray foam insulation to floor walls and roof so toasty warm in winter and cool, in summer) LPG pumps are widespread everywhere now, even in darkest highland Scotland, and certainly over the channel.

Spec of van is as follows.

Citroen relay XLWB, MAM 3,500 kg, Unladen weight = ???, 2 berth. 129, 750 miles, MOT January 2016.


4,070mm internal hab area length.
Midi Heki over lounge/bed, great for star gazing.
Omnivent 400 3 speed extractor fan over kitchen, moves air in or out.
Truma E4000 blown air heating.
Carver Cascade 2 9ltr hot water heater.
Shurflo pressure operated pump.
Smev 3 burner hob with ignition and drain, and cover.
Smev sink with cover.
Worktop mixer tap
Spinflo duplex oven and grill.
Electrolux RM4501 Fridge 100ltrs with dedicated 24ltr Freezer compartment.
LED lights through out including cupboard and large wardrobe, but halogen in 2 x 10w in bathroom, LED strip light for kitchen over worktop.
Formica slimline worktop.
600w inverter supply 1 single and 2 double sockets direct.
2 x 230v sockets.
External EHU point.
2 x 125ah leisure batteries.
100w solar panel.
300w MPPT solar regulator.
Reversing camera with dash mounted monitor, capacity for two cameras.
Fire extinguisher.
CO2 alarm.
Smoke alarm.
2 x Large Seitz windows to lounge 1300x 600.
1100 x 450 Seitz to side door.
Seitz blinds to the rear door bonded windows.
Bed when made up is 6'x 5'3''.
TV/ DVD/USB with freeview player.
8kg (15ltr) refillable gas cylinder inboard.
100ltr fresh tank, with gauge, with external filling point, and easily accessible drain cock.
80ltr waste tank, with gauge, with easily accessible drain cock.
Thetford C400 loo.
6 x large illuminated upper lockers.
2 x cavernous under seat storage lockers, split into two compartments.
Dining Folding table stored in bathroom.
Central locking with two plain keys and two new Fob keys.
Vinyl flooring to kitchen and forward area.
Carpet to lounge area.
New upholstery to lounge.
Digital Volt readout display for Leisure and vehicle batteries.
Vehicle and leisure batteries linked to give 3 x 125ah = 375ah in total.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

1. It's worth what someone is prepared to pay for it, nor more, no less. That means you have to present it to best advantage. Feature what is unique and special in your MH - the secret to a good deal is finding that elusive person who values what you have valued, in constructing it as you have. The medium you have chosen - ebay - relies on descriptive, emotive words to inspire purchasers. 
2. Put yourself in the shoes of a buyer and search out other MH's in the same category or price range and ask yourself - would I rather have this one .. or that one? 
3. Who are the decision makers? Women, I propose. So sell up the interior, the comfy bed, the spacious kitchen, the bathroom, the décor. Involve the man by talking up the technical aspects, the safety, service history. Leave no questions unanswered. Then you'll get the answer you're looking for "sounds like it's got everything we want and its within our price range". Sell benefits not features!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Have you mentioned the shower (I didn´t see it if it was) most important in this day and age I believe >>
> 
> _LED lighting *thoughout *is one word._


"thoughout" is not a word at all though Jan > >Shower and loo are on my written list so they'll go on eventually, just sorting the list still.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev you posted your spec while I was typing my post. One last suggestion: List the features in order of appeal and in categories:
living conveniences separate from engine/electrical/technical details. Speaking as a marketer, your blurb is a bit too long - attention span and all that!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So I fixed it. (BIG SMILE) only trying to help in my small way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Is the engine Euro 3 or 4 for emissions.


Looks like Euro 5 Geoff

http://www.rac.co.uk/buying-a-car/car-reviews/used/citroen-relay/210772


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, read through the link which is a bit misleading, I'm pretty sure you will find it is Euro4 compliant.
Don't think Euro5 surfaced in this marque till 2012.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, read through the link which is a bit misleading, I'm pretty sure you will find it is Euro4 compliant.
> Don't think Euro5 surfaced in this marque till 2012.


The very reason I posted it John, it does seem a bit vague, and I'm not up on it, living up here and not going into Londinium I've never needed to know, I've not found anything to say either way so far, if I find nothing conclusive I'll list it as a 4.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Looks like Euro 5 Geoff
> 
> http://www.rac.co.uk/buying-a-car/car-reviews/used/citroen-relay/210772


Kev your link quotes this

"If that isn't enough, there's a 3.0-litre HDi model generating a meaty 157bhp in Euro 5 guise. "

Is that your engine? And that article is covering 2007-2014. I doubt whether 2007 models were Euro 5.

If you want to check, phone a Renault dealer, quote VIN number and ask.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Kev your link quotes this
> 
> "If that isn't enough, there's a 3.0-litre HDi model generating a meaty 157bhp in Euro 5 guise. "
> 
> ...


Geoff don't think a Renault dealer will be a lot of help to a Citroen owner :wink2:

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff don't think a Renault dealer will be a lot of help to a Citroen owner :wink2:
> 
> .


OOOps wrong pile of French ****

Soooory


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

John beat me too it, but it's the 2.2 litre tranny engine as far as I know, good point ringing the dealer though, but having said that it took 5 calls from Citroen head office to give me tyre pressures, wrong every time :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

According to my local Citroen dealer it's coming up as a Euro 4, as it's pre 2011.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Fantastic job Kev, well done.
How can you bring yourself to sell it after all the hard work you've put in?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev, I have only just looked at the thread and seen the pics, sorry but my new pc has been slow, and I have been playing with settings for a few days.
Well, what a fantastic job you have done, you just need the right person, so put as many pics in the advert as you can, and show all the good points. Shower would be important to us, also storage!
Very difficult to put a price on it, it is worth what it is worth to the person interested, the mileage is a downer, but it is, or was a commercial vehicle and they are made for it, maybe point that out as car drivers may not be aware!
Again, only you know it's real value, we can only see the pics.
Pretty sure it will be Euro 4, my Transit is!
Good luck and again, what a great job you have done!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, it will be live at 19.07 ish tonight, item number is 161711822320, shutting down the laptop for the night so won't see any further comments until the morning.

Thanks for all the help and heads up, let me know what you think, other pictures in the link in the description, unfortunately Ebay doesn't provide a link system, and the html doesn't work either Grr, so not sure how to do it, maybe one of you can help there too, but for you special peeps here are the picts in the link, added a few since the last link.

*Linky* it's a bit slow to load so be patient.

Nighty night.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev,

I bought my van off eBay. It didn't reach reserve twice. I contacted the seller and got into negotiations and ended up buying for a very fair price.

I feel the reason it didn't sell was the description. It had things listed (as you have done above) but there wasn't a lot of explanation. It was a very dry list (a bit boring) and meaningless for a newby like me. Your van is going to be right smack bang in the newby motorhomer price range. Obviously, if you were buying a brand new Hymer you've probably already decided what layout and model and if you're spending upwards of 70k you should have a pretty good idea what you're buying already. This might not be the case for your van.

Example:-

1. LED lights throughout

or...

*1. LED lights throughout*
_The van is fitted with LED lights (light emitting diodes) The lights I chose are ten times more efficient than standard bulbs. This means you can have TEN lights on and they would still be using only the same amount of power as having one standard bulb turned on. This is really important if you are using the van away from mains power (Glastonbury weekends, trips to the mountains or the seaside) where you will have to rely on the on-board batteries to provide all your power needs. The bulbs have an average 10,000 hour life expectancy so in all honesty, the lights should outlast the life of the van. You should never have to change another bulb! I chose warm white/cool white because.....blah blah_

It's a lot of words and a lot of time but I think you need to be thinking about the newby motorhomer who has zero knowledge. He will have done some research but wont know how things work in practice. You've got a beautiful vehicle and I imagine there will be lots of newby's drooling over it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev, you got mail.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Advertisement says to contact you if they want it by "Post" hummmm where will you get the box from?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Kev, you got mail.


Well I tried to send you a PM but it seems to have gone into a black hole (again!!)

I wrote an ad for you. PM me and send me your email address and I'll send the doc.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev. 

Just my take but I would loose the blue italic font and go for a normal one, easier on the eye or just make it a bit larger. I would also loose the blog type emphasis and the Stevie Wonder joke. I would also put the stats and facts and figures first and the story last. Try and make the story more fun. You are funny as feck sometimes. Reflect that!

I tell you what, if I was on my own I would buy your van in a heartbeat. Its superb.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some points taken on board an changes made, thank you, keeping the blue font, and italics, but gone up to 12.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Wot's Stevie Wonder got to do with MHs? 


signed, Confused of South Devon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Much better Kev. I enjoyed reading that. Your love of the van and an honest appraisal comes across well.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Wot's Stevie Wonder got to do with MHs?
> 
> signed, Confused of South Devon.


Geoff, mate, c'mon, get with the program, what would a van driven by SW look like, then look at most white van on the road, see the connection, sheesh, I gotta edumacate everyone down sarf innit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev


Great van, great write up but tell me...




...are full stops being rationed oop north?


Sorry >


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Kev
> 
> Great van, great write up but tell me...
> 
> ...


Everyone's a bloody critic on ere..........

Smart arsed bloody southerner, my spelling is OK, but I was always crap at that part of writing:crying:

Happy for you to edit it and PM it to me though as penance for your bloody cheek :wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OK folks, it's official.

*TUGGERS IS THICK!*

I'm so crestfallen at my inability to see the link between MHs and SW (is it something to do with ambulances?) that I'm going to slap some undercoat on my garage door.

I shall now depart in high dudgeon. That's my new name for my bath chair that I've fitted with a Hayabusa engine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got a Ebay message, Someone wants to come see it, might be gone by tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> OK folks, it's official.
> 
> *TUGGERS IS THICK!*
> 
> ...


OK i'll spell it out for the moron amongst us :kiss: SW is blind, yeah, with us so far? so what would a van driven by a blind man look like?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll have to make allowances for poor Tuggers.

He hasn't had a drink for weeks. He had some in the house but some sod came to visit a while back and drunk the lot.

Tuggers is still suffering withdrawal. He has a bad case of the shakes, hence the painting and other pass times which are easily accomplished using a shaking hand.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Got a Ebay message, Someone wants to come see it, might be gone by tonight.


 Oh I do hope so I´ve got everything crossed for you -fingers-arms-eyes can´t think of anything else to cross can you :wink2: _and_ as they do here , Daumen halten (hold thumbs)
This must be the BEST ebay advertisment there has EVER been, all the (what sounds to me like) professional help plus almost everyone on the forum chipping in.
Good luck to both of you :kiss:
Jan.

*Oh! but isn´t it in the auction? don´t let it go until at least the end of the 10 days, someone else may offer more Kev.*


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a nice ad Kev. I'm sure it'll sell easily enough, there's not going to be anything of the same quality at anywhere near your price. Good luck with it.

Do you intend doing another? Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> You'll have to make allowances for poor Tuggers.
> 
> He hasn't had a drink for weeks. He had some in the house but some sod came to visit a while back and drunk the lot.
> 
> Tuggers is still suffering withdrawal. He has a bad case of the shakes, hence the painting and other pass times which are easily accomplished using a shaking hand.


Wot a Bounderish thing to have done to poor Tuggles.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course I know SW is blind, you daft hap'orth. Is it summat to do with white sticks then? Someone explain it to me before I go into a terminal decline and disappear up my own fundament. 

Despite the fact that Kev is always cheeking me and taking the mickey, I wish him well with the sale. Looks a cracking vehicle and having followed the build we know the effort he has put into it. Wonder what the next project will be? Maybe Barry could put Kev on retainer to fix all the stuff he breaks.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Smart arsed bloody southerner....


OY...I'm Welsh do you mind!>

Have PM'd you as I cant seem to add attachments to PM's so need your email address

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two ladies turned up, I spent the best part of an hour showing them everything, they currently have a caravan so knew most stuff anyway, but I wanted to show them the warts too, as I prefer to be honest, but putting them in the add might have put someone off, so I decided to just make a positive listing.

Grammar corrections done now too, so I'll have to wait and see what if anything happens, but they both liked it, and it only needs one to buy it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Two ladies turned up, I spent the best part of an hour showing them everything, they currently have a caravan so knew most stuff anyway, but I wanted to show them the warts too, as I prefer to be honest, but putting them in the add might have put someone off, so I decided to just make a positive listing.
> 
> Grammar corrections done now too, so I'll have to wait and see what if anything happens, but they both liked it, and it only needs one to buy it.


Is it in an auction or not????
If it is wait until the time is up before you let it go or you could lose quite a few quid . Someone could be waiting to pip everyone at the post with a very good offer, I know about these things.
Jan

P.S. If I can´t be bothered to read your story I still don´t know it has a shower. Be told.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev you got mail, reply to yours


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Is it in an auction or not????
> If it is wait until the time is up before you let it go or you could lose quite a few quid . Someone could be waiting to pip everyone at the post with a very good offer, I know about these things.
> Jan
> 
> P.S. If I can´t be bothered to read your story I still don´t know it has a shower. Be told.


Yes it is an auction, but I can still sell it if I want elsewhere, IO'm not tied to Ebay, I can remove it any time even if bids have been made, but I wouldn't unless someone put £20k in my paw.

Shower and toilet are mentioned, no pics but it's in the video.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Kev you got mail, reply to yours


Do you mean Email or a PM Viv, I have no PM today, I've replied again to yesterdays PM.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes it is an auction, but I can still sell it if I want elsewhere, IO'm not tied to Ebay, I can remove it any time even if bids have been made, but I wouldn't unless someone put £20k in my paw.
> 
> Shower and toilet are mentioned, no pics but it's in the video.


OK, I´ll stop nagging :laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

EH up, there is a very rare promise, grab it lad. >>>00

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

To what are you referring crabby, me not nagging or something else? I'm getting a complex :frown2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, I'm still waiting to find out about Stevie Wonder. I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tuggles, Stevie Wonder is a blind man, he's quite well known for it. Do you follow me so far?

Good.

What with you been before the mast in remote places for so many years you've probably never met him, whereas we all have, obviously. You couldn't be expected to know that poor Stevie is blind. 


Now if a blind man were to drive a vehicle it's reasonable to assume that there might be a few knocks and bumps thus rendering said vehicle a bit second hand looking. Still with me?

Good.

Kev tried to find a van without knocks and bumps and he made a joke about it by saying that it hadn't seemed to have been driven by Mr Wonder.

Got it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Tuggles, Stevie Wonder is a blind man, he's quite well known for it. Do you follow me so far?
> 
> Good.
> 
> ...


I like that tuggles but Christ he's bloody hard work >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I didn't see the original mention of SW in the advert wording, only the later mention of him, so there. How the heck was I supposed to know what that idiot from Pudsey was wittering on about?

The defense rests, m'lud!

BTW, I know I'm hard work, but I'm worth it. Sandra likes me, anyway, that's all I care about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kin retard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

About time!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I like that tuggles but Christ he's bloody hard work >


HEY, didn´t you put me in the same category as Tuggers not long ago; or is Tuggles someone else? :frown2:
I work hard, I hope I´m not hard work.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> HEY, didn´t you put me in the same category as Tuggers not long ago; or is Tuggles someone else? :frown2:
> I work hard, I hope I´m not hard work.


Guilty as charged, but I've been called a helluva lot worse on here (usually by BarryD).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Guilty as charged, but I've been called a helluva lot worse on here (usually by BarryD).


I'm sure I've done better than that arse >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm sure I've done better than that arse >


I hope the bloody wheels fall of on the next test drive!! Where is the Flounce icon?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I hope the bloody wheels fall of on the next test drive!!


Funny you should say that 



barryd said:


> Where is the Flounce icon?


Tuggs had it last, mind I think he may have given it to Cabbs >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Funny you should say that
> 
> Tuggs had it last, mind I think he may have given it to Cabbs >


And what has all this back chat got to do with you selling your van Kev?
Or is this now a closed shop just for 3 comics..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And what has all this back chat got to do with you selling your van Kev?
> Or is this now a closed shop just for 3 comics..


4 with you Jan > > the thread has fulfilled it's purpose, it's a free for all now


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> $ with you Jan > > the thread has fulfilled it's purpose, it's a free for all now


Wos the $ sign represent ?

Jan. the female Tugger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Wos the $ sign represent ?
> 
> Jan. the female Tugger


Edited Jan ;0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Edited Jan ;0


Oh, shouldn´t I be a comedi_enne_ then? thats what the diction-harry says.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And what has all this back chat got to do with you selling your van Kev?
> Or is this now a closed shop just for 3 comics..


No not a closed shop Jan. Feel free to join in and abuse Kev.  (or Tugboat for that matter)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When are you going to come and be a Fruitcake, Jan? We only have one female member (and a jolly good sport she is too) and I'm sure she'd be glad of the company. She spends all her time drinking, these days, not that that's anything to do with the male members(hip) of course. You'll have to have your sanity surgically removed upon entry though!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> When are you going to come and be a Fruitcake, Jan? We only have one female member (and a jolly good sport she is too) and I'm sure she'd be glad of the company. She spends all her time drinking, these days, not that that's anything to do with the male members(hip) of course. You'll have to have your sanity surgically removed upon entry though!


Careful Jan, Tuggers is trying to lure you to the dark side (See my sig). He might come across as all nice and Tuggerly on here but its just a facade. He is really a cross dressing evil Dominatrix on Motorhome Fruitcakes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Barry , we are related :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: Jan---Hank.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Gor Blimey, it took me a second to understand that.

I thought you were saying that you are a cross-dressing evil dominatrix too!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Barry , we are related :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: Jan---Hank.


Cool name!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> No not a closed shop Jan. Feel free to join in and abuse Kev.  (or Tugboat for that matter)


May as well, I've been relatively insult free since Zeb slung his hook >

As for Fruitcakes, you'll make Kay jealous, and she's from Welsh.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for it Jan

It may well be your thing

Me I just go on to keep an eye on them all 

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

??? Zeb. 
I wouldn't want him to sling his hook far from me

Kay will have no problem holding her end

I'd take on anyone

But not her

Fortunately I wouldn't need to

She is brilliant

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many watcher or enquiries yet Kev. Pm on it's way.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> May as well, I've been relatively insult free since Zeb slung his hook >
> 
> As for Fruitcakes, you'll make Kay jealous, and she's from Welsh.


I wouldn´t abuse my defender 0
I can´t afford the time to join another lot of *****s
I may be missing for a few days, have a visitor for the week.
I will keep my eye on you though. 
Jan X


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> I wouldn´t abuse my defender 0
> I can´t afford the time to join another lot of *****s
> I may be missing for a few days, have a visitor for the week.
> I will keep my eye on you though.
> Jan X


Corrrr, I wonder who that kiss was for?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> Go for it Jan
> 
> It may well be your thing
> 
> ...


Wow! And you still adore us after our behaviour on there? You are a daft very special lady, Sandra!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Corrrr, I wonder who that kiss was for?


Not for you Popeye!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Wow! And you still adore us after our behaviour on there? You are a daft very special lady, Sandra!


Oi Tuggs old mate   how di you get strike through to work, I tried it and zilch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Many watcher or enquiries yet Kev. Pm on it's way.
> 
> cabby


Loads of watchers and lookers Cabbs, PM replied to.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oi Tuggs old mate   how di you get strike through to work, I tried it and zilch.


Oh, I seeee, I'm 'Old Mate' when ya want something! I was a kin retard yesterday!

Use the S on the right hand side with the line through it. You'll get 2 sets of brackets with 'strike' written in them. Write your required text between the sets of brackets, then shift the cursor to the right of the second brackets and continue rest of text.

I'm sure you'll screw it up manage it eventually.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Oh, I seeee, I'm 'Old Mate' when ya want something! I was a kin retard yesterday!
> 
> Use the S on the right hand side with the line through it. You'll get 2 sets of brackets with 'strike' written in them. Write your required text between the sets of brackets, then shift the cursor to the right of the second brackets and continue rest of text.
> 
> I'm sure you'll screw it up manage it eventually.


Christ almighty!! Tuggers teaching Pudsey technology. Talk about the blind leading the blind!! I dont know whether to be impressed or just carry on wetting myself laughing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I see, the pupil has become the master, I recall a certain IT bloke from up north who said it might be useful to have it, not so very long ago.
My excuse it I tend to use quick reply, so not noticed it before.

so thanks go to Tuggs for his help.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Kev, it's good to know that we have a real IT bloke on here at last. Thanks for that Tuggers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but no but yeah but no, it clearly wasnt there before!! Well done yer little fat git Tugboat!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Gosh, well, I'd like to thank my family for giving me a good education (not comprehensive like that Barry git) and I accept this adulation on their behalf. My thanks to all who voted for me.


Anyway, I can't stand here talking to you lot all day. I have things to do and places to go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Gosh, well, I'd like to thank my family for giving me a good education (not comprehensive like that Barry git) and I accept this adulation on their behalf. My thanks to all who voted for me.
> 
> Anyway, I can't stand here talking to you lot all day. I have things to do and places to go.


Shame you'll have no clue why you went or what you intended to do when you get there though > > >

Assuming you can find your way there too of course.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah but no but yeah but no, it clearly wasnt there before!! Well done yer little fat git Tugboat!


You can strike out 'yer little fat git' in the post but it does not work in the quoted post in the e-mail notification, so watch it you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just had another couple around, seemed keen, but still no wad in my pocket, they need to have think about it of course.

Very stressful this selling vans lark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Viewers and watchers so far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would say the fact you have had a few around it and so many views and watchers you will have no problem selling it Kev assuming its as described which I am sure it is.

So will you get rid of it before I get shot of those knocked off dodgy  superb computers I have for sale?  Game on!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear sold

And for how much

If we didn't have a hound from hell

I really could fancy one of those

So one day down the line

You may refurbish one for us

God willing Alberts still here

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite fancy a PVC to be honest. Ive seen some cracking ones but we just couldn't make it work for us. Bet they are great around the Alps and Pyrenees though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Oh, I seeee, I'm 'Old Mate' when ya want something! I was a kin retard yesterday!
> 
> Use the S on the right hand side with the line through it. You'll get 2 sets of brackets with 'strike' written in them. Write your required text between the sets of brackets, then shift the cursor to the right of the second brackets and continue rest of text.
> 
> I'm sure you'll screw it up manage it eventually.


Coowee, just popped in to see whats going on with the van and saw clever tuggy has sorted YOU out with the strike through thing, BUT can you tell me how its done on a German keyboard tuggy old pardner ???? :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I quite fancy a PVC to be honest. Ive seen some cracking ones but we just couldn't make it work for us. Bet they are great around the Alps and Pyrenees though.


Oh Barry, you been round the Pyrenees then? Must be very interesting.

Maybe you should write up about it - when you have time.

Promise?

See you back on FC

Geoff

P.S should I spell it 'Pyrenknees'?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but have you had a PM from me yet Geoff. Had no reply now from 4 sent, take your finger off the ignore button.Or don't please yourself.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Coowee, just popped in to see whats going on with the van and saw clever tuggy has sorted YOU out with the strike through thing, BUT can you tell me how its done on a German keyboard tuggy old pardner ???? :grin2:


It's not a keyboard thing Jan, if you use reply instead of quick reply it's the _S_ icon on the far right on top of the reply box, but you can type it too.

 with the sq brackets, then do the same to end it by putting a / after the first [ this needs to be either side of the word/s you want to strike through.

non working example [strik*]*"then words"*[/strik*] get it? if I change the * to an e, *"then words"* would look like this *"then words"*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Cor blimey *Kev*, I wish I hadn´t asked. Copied and pasted it onto a doc. will try it when I have time.

*Geoff* I have also sent you 2 PM´s, praps somefink is rong wiv your PM thingy??!!
Jan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but have you had a PM from me yet Geoff. Had no reply now from 4 sent, take your finger off the ignore button.Or don't please yourself.
> 
> cabby


Cabby

Certainly not ignoring you.

I only got one of them at 12 something on Sat 23rd.

Sorry I have not answered yet, but that day I was laid low, yesterday we were despatching Basia's Sister back to Turkey and today is Basia's birthday, so we are off to lunch soon. Hopefully I can give more thought to the questions tomorrow.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Cabby
> 
> Certainly not ignoring you.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Basia!!! Give her a big kiss from me! :kiss:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A Happy Birthday from me as well. :grin2::grin2:00

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Coowee, just popped in to see whats going on with the van and saw clever tuggy has sorted YOU out with the strike through thing, BUT can you tell me how its done on a German keyboard tuggy old pardner ???? :grin2:


Hi Jan, sorry I didn't reply to your question, been out in the van this weekend and just got back. Kev's explanation seems to be written in pink Swahili, so if you have any problems understanding it (after completing the language course) drop me a PM and I'll run through it again for you.

All this interest in the strike-out facility sounds like we're in for some humorous posts. That'll be a nice change, won't it dears?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Hi Jan, sorry I didn't reply to your question, been out in the van this weekend and just got back. Kev's explanation seems to be written in pink Swahili, so if you have any problems understanding it (after completing the language course) drop me a PM and I'll run through it again for you.
> 
> All this interest in the strike-out facility sounds like we're in for some humorous posts. That'll be a nice change, won't it dears?


I will be in touch pardner :wink2:.
Howsomever, can someone point me in the direction of the youtube `No pooper scooper needed´ I think it was cabby´s thing, I want to show it to our friend. I looked on youtube, but can´t find it and don´t know how to look back for threads. _Help please_


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Here ya go

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48-jokes-trivia/138561-no-pooper-scooper-required.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you tuggy, she said the same as me "incredible, amazing" and when it walks upstairs "unbelievable".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Hi Jan, sorry I didn't reply to your question, been out in the van this weekend and just got back. Kev's explanation seems to be written in pink Swahili, so if you have any problems understanding it (after completing the language course) drop me a PM and I'll run through it again for you.


Arse >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Why does JanHank keep calling me 'pardner'? Does she have a cowboy fetish? Was it that picture of forumites dressed up as The Village People? 

I dunno, first she blows me kisses, now she's picturing me in chaps (let's not go there, you trouble-makers, you have been warned :rofl. I think someone should have a quiet word with Hans, this lass is getting kinky!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Why does JanHank keep calling me 'pardner'? Does she have a cowboy fetish? Was it that picture of forumites dressed up as The Village People?
> 
> I dunno, first she blows me kisses, now she's picturing me in chaps (let's not go there, you trouble-makers, you have been warned :rofl. I think someone should have a quiet word with Hans, this lass is getting kinky!


Err, getting :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Why does JanHank keep calling me 'pardner'? Does she have a cowboy fetish? Was it that picture of forumites dressed up as The Village People?
> 
> I dunno, first she blows me kisses, now she's picturing me in chaps (let's not go there, you trouble-makers, you have been warned :rofl. I think someone should have a quiet word with Hans, this lass is getting kinky!


Dear Tuggy, the reason I call you pardner is because I don´t know it should be spelt par*t*ner and because some time back you and I were put into the same catergory by certain people, therefore I call you pardner, got it ducky?
I am beginning to think they could have been right about you in the first place. I have an excuse not to catch on to their jokes, I´m a woman from a sheltered background 0
P.S. Who said the kiss (there was only 1, don´t exaggerate) was for you? It was to be shared out amongst the rest of them as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Dear Tuggy, the reason I call you pardner is because I don´t know it should be spelt par*t*ner and because some time back you and I were put into the same catergory by certain people, therefore I call you pardner, got it ducky?
> I am beginning to think they could have been right about you in the first place. I have an excuse not to catch on to their jokes, I´m a woman from a sheltered background 0
> P.S. Who said the kiss (there was only 1, don´t exaggerate) was for you? It was to be shared out amongst the rest of them as well.


Bet you've made him cry now!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bet you've made him cry now!


Not too difficult, I could do that but I'm easy on him mostly.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Dear Tuggy, the reason I call you pardner is because I don´t know it should be spelt par*t*ner and because some time back you and I were put into the same catergory by certain people, therefore I call you pardner, got it ducky?
> I am beginning to think they could have been right about you in the first place. I have an excuse not to catch on to their jokes, I´m a woman from a sheltered background 0
> P.S. Who said the kiss (there was only 1, don´t exaggerate) was for you? It was to be shared out amongst the rest of them as well.


OK Jan I accept the profuse apology. Regarding kisses, any that are posted by our lovely lady forumites are automatically for ME. All the other men accept that, because everyone knows what a loveable chap I am. Any kisses from men are shared between Barry and the gnome, but we won't go too deeply into that.

As for names, I'd rather you called me 'pardner' than 'ducky', if you don't mind. I look better in chaps (fnar fnar) than in a duck costume.

Oh yes. And what do you mean 'I am beginning to think they could have been right about you in the first place'? I'm not sure I like that remark, as it may have a semblance of truth about it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK Pardner, I´ve just had my afternoon knap and don´t feel grumpy with you now. All´s forgiven, friends again. 

Jan 
& just for you Pardner X


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a room :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

And a mwah to you too, Kev.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I just noticed Kev had a bid on his van a couple of days ago. Nice one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get a room :roll:


Naughty boy, hand smack.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm getting a persecution complex, something in green would be nice >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You wanna watch that Tuggers Jan. He is a cross dresser and he has a Porn Tash.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He does have his own airplane though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Watch carefully Jan

He does have me

Ok

And Albert 

We just love him

Although it's a we

Tread carefully

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm getting a persecution complex, something in green would be nice >


Here ya are Kev, something in the green.

I let Heike have a drive and look what happened.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh dear Kev - not sold:crying: Shame the only bid was withdrawn at the last push. Now what?
MrsBob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Oh dear Kev - not sold:crying: Shame the only bid was withdrawn at the last push. Now what?
> MrsBob


No worries, I'll just relist it, our last van had to be listed 3 times before the right new owner came along, it's a bit like trying to re-home a loved pet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Van relisted

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Citr...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item235226d0ae


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Van relisted
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Citr...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item235226d0ae


Good luck this time!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck Kev,Im sure it will go this time!:grin2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Best of luck Kev!!!

What is to be next time eh? Another self-build? Or do you have your eye on something from our Tutonic friends?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Best of luck Kev!!!
> 
> What is to be next time eh? Another self-build? Or do you have your eye on something from our Tutonic friends?


Not Sure, we'll have to see what presents itself once we have the reddies, but with only £17k it's not going to be brilliant.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not Sure, we'll have to see what presents itself once we have the reddies, but with only £17k it's not going to be brilliant.


£17K you say? Could buy you a fantastic Kontiki 640. Ill even throw in a Motorhome Fruitcakes Window Sticker. No, Dont thank me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> £17K you say? Could buy you a fantastic Kontiki 640. Ill even throw in a Motorhome Fruitcakes Window Sticker. No, Dont thank me.


Good idea except it needs to be a good one >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good idea except it needs to be a good one >


Kev

You will hurt his feelings - we know how he loves Hank; but Heaven knows why with all the grief it has caused him:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Van Gone, SOB SOB, onto pastures new for us.

No idea what we;ll have next.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you had better get something quickly, or you may be on here more than now, OMG,>>>

Glad you sold it at last, lucky new owner. 

Will we organise a sweepstake on the next .:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done Kev.

Now you have some dosh I have a lurverly Sony Vaio 17.3" Core i5 lappy for sale, £200 to you my san and Im robbing meself!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Another self build starting next week then Kev?


Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't whether to say well done or to offer commiserations Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What about a well looked after Cherished and loved Kontiki Kev? I may be able to get my hands on one. Not sure what you got for yours but whatever it is it should be about right. 

When do you want it delivered?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sad to see it go, there was a lot of me in that van, like me it was less than perfect, but it had a certain charm > >

Another self build is less than likely I've been informed :roll: :roll:

We did see one van we liked but couldn't get the right price, but now we have funds and cash is king we might make a more genuine offer, van was a 99 Swift Gazelle F59, but it had a bespoke interior.

Whatever van we do get it'll more than likely have the 2.8 Jtd as it's base, we liked the drive etc of the X250, but not it's complexity.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with the shopping Kev.

If you want to do another maybe it could turn out that the ones you look at don't tick the boxes, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Good luck with the shopping Kev.
> 
> If you want to do another maybe it could turn out that the ones you look at don't tick the boxes, Alan.


It's unlikely to be a self build, I'd like to do another I think, but the time it takes for this creaky old frame to get up and down these days makes it a problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you not better now waiting until the backend of the summer to get a bargain Kev? I know it means being without a van for a while though. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Are you not better now waiting until the backend of the summer to get a bargain Kev? I know it means being without a van for a while though. Good luck with the search.


We must have a bug, we were just discussing that, it's a difficult decision as some peeps will not advertise due to a reduced market, we waited til early summer for that reason.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev 

I am glad you sold and presumably you got a 'satisfactory' price.

Even if you could do another self-build i think it is time to enjoy motorhoming not DIY, even though you are obviously good at it.

Good luck with the search. Have you written a spec? - you should be well equipped to do that having had to make many choices about what to fit in the one just sold.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Van went for £16500, so fairly pleased, made a profit over costs, but if I had to charge for my time I could have bought a new Hymer > >

Another self build is looking even more unlikely unless perhaps a *unfinished project* shows up on Ebay, even then, not sure I need the stress of sorting out someone elses cock ups.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They are out there >

Link

*Link 2*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor sod who bought my van has had it vandalised already, lives near Alexandra palace I think, Narf Landan innit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Poor sod who bought my van has had it vandalised already, lives near Alexandra palace I think, Narf Landan innit.


So sorry to hear that.
I think it must be more heart braking for you than for him Kev.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Vandalised?

As in - theft? Grafiti? Broken mirrors? What?

None of it nice.

London is a collection of different 'Manors' - don't lump it all together, anymore than Manchester ot Glasgow.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Vandalised?
> 
> ...


The scrotes ripped off one of the lower rubbing strips and a marker light.


----------

